# Missing some code on TUG forum



## hypnotiq (Sep 27, 2012)

After this section:



> You may offer or request last minute rentals with start dates no later than:
> Nov 11, 2012



Its displaying:



> ### /*TUG* ### -->



Because that section of code is missing the following before it



> <!--


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 27, 2012)

doug is working on some items for the upgrade...please bear with us.


----------

